# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  میخواهید فیزیک رو بدون تکنیک بالا بزنن بیان تو

## drmoslem

با سلام 
در راستای مفهومی شدن فیزیک
در این تایپک قصد دارم مسائلی رو حل کنیم که اکثرا با تکینیک حل نمیشن و فیزیک رو مفهومی بفهمیم 
هر کی در هر سطحی هست و هر اطلاعی داره میتونه سوال رو حل کنه اشتباه حل کردن مهم نیست مهم اینه سعیت رو انجام بدی
بعد سعی کنید جواب رو  برگه بنویسید بعد با گوشی عکس بگیرید و اپلود کنید نشد هم مشکلی نداره

----------


## drmoslem

سوال اول از دینامیک 
حل سوال:

----------


## drmoslem

سوال آینه تخت

----------


## drmoslem

ترکیب خازن مقاومت

----------


## drmoslem



----------


## drmoslem

اینم سیالات

----------


## drmoslem



----------


## Phenotype_2

> سوال اول از دینامیک


اگه نیروی کشش افقی، عمودی و مایل رو به ترتیب R, W, T بنامیم... از تعادل سه گانه برداری داریم:
T / Cos41 = W / Sin41 = R / Sin90
پس:
W = Ttan41 , T = 712×0.25




> ترکیب خازن مقاومت


اگه مقاومت دو اهمی افقی رو کمی به سمت شاخته بالا جابجا کنیم، موازی بودن سه شاخه به وضوع برداشت میشه. پس دو خازن مسله در دو شاخته مواری قرار دارن. از اینجا نتیجه میشه که نسبت بار دو خازن با نسبت ضرفیت دو خازن براربره و حل تمامه.




> سوال آینه تخت


در هر چهار ضلعی محاطی زاویای مقایل مکمل هستن.
در هر مثلث زاویه ای که از برخورد دو نیم ساز زاویه داخلی ایجاد میشه، 90 درجه از نصف زاویه سوم بزرگرتره.

خب. اکه خط عمود در نقاط برخورد پرتوها با اینه ها رو رسم کنیم تاهمدیگه رو در نقطه p قطع کنن ی چار ضلعی محاطی ب وجود میاد.. پس زایه p مکمل زاویه a س. از طرفی زایوه p زاویه برخورد نیمسازها در مثلث شکل هم هست. پس مکمل زاویه a, نود درجه درجه از نصف "فی" بزرگتره. این ی رابطه خطی بین "فی" و a.چون با دوران دستگاه a تغییر نمیکنه پس "فی" ثابته و گزینه 3 درسته




> 


کشش نخ بدون جرم در تمام نقاطش برابره پس:
F1  = F2 = m1.a1 = m2.a2 
(a1 / m2 = a2 / m1 = (a1 + a2) / ( m1 + m2
اما a1 + a2 = 2a. میدونم کسی دمبال چراییه این تساوی نیست. پس منم وقتمو صرف مخاطبی ک وجود نداره نمیکنم.
a1 = 2 m2/(m1+m2) . A
گزینه 1 درسته.




> اینم سیالات


ه درسته.




> 


واضحه ک ولتاژ دو سر خازن C1 در برابر ولتاژ دو سر خازن C2. چون انرژی ذخیره شده در خازن متناسبه با مربع ولتاژ و متناسبه بارضرفیت خازنه پس نسبت انرژی ذخیره شده در دو خازن میشه 5

----------


## drmoslem

*LeftBehind*دمت گرم داداش به خودت افتخار کن اصلا سوالا اسون نبود 
به این میگن مفهومی درس فیزیک رو خوندن   :22:  :Y (467):

----------


## neginsotude

> اگه نیروی کشش افقی، عمودی و مایل رو به ترتیب R, W, T بنامیم... از تعادل سه گانه برداری داریم:
> T / Cos41 = W / Sin41 = R / Sin90
> پس:
> W = Ttan41 , T = 712×0.25
> 
> 
> اگه مقاومت دو اهمی افقی رو کمی به سمت شاخته بالا جابجا کنیم، موازی بودن سه شاخه به وضوع برداشت میشه. پس دو خازن مسله در دو شاخته مواری قرار دارن. از اینجا نتیجه میشه که نسبت بار دو خازن با نسبت ضرفیت دو خازن براربره و حل تمامه.
> 
> 
> ...


این برای اون اثبات اون تیکه قرقره درسته؟ اونجایی که گفتی کسی نمیپرسه چطور منم نمینویسم

----------


## محمد نادری

اون سوال سیالات، قسمت «د» درسته. سوال دوره 8 المپیاد فیزیکه.

----------


## drmoslem

> اون سوال سیالات، قسمت «د» درسته. سوال دوره 8 المپیاد فیزیکه.


درسته 

سوال آینه تخت هم صفر میشه چون دوستمون اکثرا درست جواب داد منم بهشون تبریک گفتم

----------


## drmoslem



----------


## Phenotype_2

> اون سوال سیالات، قسمت «د» درسته. سوال دوره 8 المپیاد فیزیکه.


چرا کشش سطحی؟ متوجه نمیشم. دلیلش باید چسبندگی باشه ن کشش سطحی. اصلا همه بند ها رو توضیج بدین چرا غلطن یا چرا درست.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> درسته 
> 
> سوال آینه تخت هم صفر میشه چون دوستمون اکثرا درست جواب داد منم بهشون تبریک گفتم


فقط ب اشتابه گفته بودم 4 درسته، درحالی ک با استدلال گفتم 3 درسته. بعدش ویرایشش کردم چند دقیقه بعد درستش کردم.
اگه جایی اشتباه میکنم بجای تبریک گفتم بابت درست گفتن ها، اشتباهاتم تصحیح کن. باشه؟

----------


## drmoslem

> چرا کشش سطحی؟ متوجه نمیشم. دلیلش باید چسبندگی باشه ن کشش سطحی. اصلا همه بند ها رو توضیج بدین چرا غلطن یا چرا درست.



شاید متن کتاب بد نباشه

----------


## Phenotype_2

@drmoslem
کداب درسی رو خوندم. این چند صفحه به من میگن گزینه ه درسته ن گزینه د. میشه دلیل غلط بودن ه و همینطور صحیح بودن د رو بگین؟

----------


## drmoslem

> @drmoslem
> کداب درسی رو خوندم. این چند صفحه به من میگن گزینه ه درسته ن گزینه د. میشه دلیل غلط بودن ه و همینطور صحیح بودن د رو بگین؟



بعد اون سوراخ انقدر ریز هست که حتی از قطر لوله مویین هم کمتر هست و به علت چسبندگی سطحی  با همون سوراخ هم اب بیرون نمیریزه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> بعد اون سوراخ انقدر ریز هست که حتی از قطر لوله مویین هم کمتر هست و به علت چسبندگی سطحی  با همون سوراخ هم اب بیرون نمیریزه


گرینه ه رابجه چسبندگی بین مولکولهای اب و شیشه حرف میزنه... بعکس گزینه د که من میگم غلطه راجبه نیروهای بین ملکولی ابه حرف میزنه ک معمترینش پیوند هیدروژنه. تو هم نطرت با من یکیه فقط میگی د درسته.

----------


## drmoslem

چسبناکی آب گزینه ه منظورش پیوند هیدروژنی است
کشش سطحی آب گزینه د هم منظورش  شکل بالاست
البته سطح سوال بالاست طراح خواسته اذیت کنه وگرنه واژه چسبناکی واژه خیلی خوبی نیست بهتر بود بگه پیوند هیدروزنی

----------


## Phenotype_2

> بعد اون سوراخ انقدر ریز هست که حتی از قطر لوله مویین هم کمتر هست و به علت چسبندگی سطحی  با همون سوراخ هم اب بیرون نمیریزه


گرینه ه رابجه چسبندگی بین مولکولهای اب و شیشه حرف میزنه... بعکس گزینه د که من میگم غلطه راجبه نیروهای بین ملکولی ابه حرف میزنه ک معمترینش پیوند هیدروژنه. تو هم نطرت با من یکیه فقط میگی د درسته.

----------


## drmoslem

> گرینه ه رابجه چسبندگی بین مولکولهای اب و شیشه حرف میزنه... بعکس گزینه د که من میگم غلطه راجبه نیروهای بین ملکولی ابه حرف میزنه ک معمترینش پیوند هیدروژنه. تو هم نطرت با من یکیه فقط میگی د درسته.


یه چیزی تو این مایه هاست که اب میتونه یه فشاری رو تحمل کنه بالاخره ستون اب یه فشاری داره مثلا پاره نمیشه

----------


## neginsotude

> گرینه ه رابجه چسبندگی بین مولکولهای اب و شیشه حرف میزنه... بعکس گزینه د که من میگم غلطه راجبه نیروهای بین ملکولی ابه حرف میزنه ک معمترینش پیوند هیدروژنه. تو هم نطرت با من یکیه فقط میگی د درسته.


سلام. من فکر نیکنم تایپیک فقط هدر دادن انرژیه.... اینکه یکی دو نفر که سطح فیزیکشون پایینه بیان برن یه تایپیک بزنن و چهارتا سوال اجق و ** بریزن توش که نه به درد کنکور میخوره نه دبیرستان و بیان انرژی اونایی که میتونن چهارتا سوال برای بقیه حل کنن رو بگیرن کار فوق العاده احمقانه ای هست
بدترین قسمتش اینکه اونی که سوال رو میزاره خودش توانایی حل نداره بلکه میخواد جوابو از یه جایی کپی کنه و بزار توی پست.

در مورد این سوال به نظر من کشش سطحی هست.
قبل از اینکه سوراخ ایجاد بشه معادله نیرو رو توی اون نقطه بنویس....نیروی کشش سطحی توی هر نقطه برابر نیروی فشار بعلاوه وزن جسم باید باشه. بنابرین وقتی سوراخ اتفاق بیافته دلیلی نداره آب بریزه بیرون
ضمنا فشار توی کل لوله مویین ثابت میمونه و برابر فشار اتمسفر هست. بنابرین وقتی از یک طرف دوباره فشار برابر اتمسفر بشه دیگه بیرون نمیریزه، نیروی وزن هم توسط کشش سطحی تحمل میشه. مگه اینکه سوراخ خیلی بزرگ باشه ودیگه شرایط مویین بودن رو نداشته باشه
باقی گزینه ها غلط بودنشون واضحه

----------


## Phenotype_2

@neginsotude
به نظر تو شکل سطح اب در نقطه a ی سهمیه رو به داخل ظرف یا ی سهمیه رو با بیرون ظرف یا هیچکدوم و ی خط راسته   مماس ب جداره س؟ کل اتفاقی ک توی لوله مویین میفته وقتی لول به سطح اب تماس پیدا میکنه رو توضیح بده. اکه قبل از تماس شرایط خاصی حاکمه اونا رو هم توضیح بده.
انفدرم تند صحبت نکن. مناسب شخصیت تو نیست. هرچند اون اوایل ک من خودم اومدم اینجا نمونه ای بدتر از تو بودم.

----------


## neginsotude

> @neginsotude
> به نظر تو شکل سطح اب در نقطه a ی سهمیه رو به داخل ظرف یا ی سهمیه رو با بیرون ظرف یا هیچکدوم و ی خط راسته   مماس ب جداره س؟ کل اتفاقی ک توی لوله مویین میفته وقتی لول به سطح اب تماس پیدا میکنه رو توضیح بده. اکه قبل از تماس شرایط خاصی حاکمه اونا رو هم توضیح بده.
> انفدرم تند صحبت نکن. مناسب شخصیت تو نیست. هرچند اون اوایل ک من خودم اومدم اینجا نمونه ای بدتر از تو بودم.


سلام. اولا منظورم به شما نبود. منظورم اینکه کسایی مثل شما که میتونن رفع اشکال کنند، چرا باید بیان انرژی شون توی اینجا هدر بشه؟ به جای اینکه واسه بچه ها چیزی که واقعا به دردشون میخوره رو حل کنن؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام. اولا منظورم به شما نبود. منظورم اینکه کسایی مثل شما که میتونن رفع اشکال کنند، چرا باید بیان انرژی شون توی اینجا هدر بشه؟ به جای اینکه واسه بچه ها چیزی که واقعا به دردشون میخوره رو حل کنن؟


ممکنه انرژی به شکل غیر قابل استفاده ای هدر بره... در این مورد حق با توه. ولی این منم ک انتخاب میکنم چه چیزی درسته و چه چیزی غلط. من انتخاب میکنم جواب کی رو بدم و جواب کی رو ندم. چ چیزی باعث میشه تو هی سر مسلم داد بزنی؟ مسلم احتمالا دلایل منطقی خودش رو داره. مثالا ممکنه دلیلش این باشه که مثله ای لزت خاصی بهش داده باشه و بخاد این لزت رو به بقیه به اشتراک بزاره... پس مسلم فرایند قابل ستایشی رو انجام داده. منتها فرایندی ک تو خودتو درگیرش کردی، نه یابل ستایش بلکه محکومه.

بقول استادم اقای محمد نادری بزار بینمون فیزیک جاری باشه. اتفاقی ک توی لوله مویین میفته رو توضیح بده. به نظر میرسه تو چیزی میدونی ک من نمیدونم.

----------


## neginsotude

> ممکنه انرژی به شکل غیر قابل استفاده ای هدر بره... در این مورد حق با توه. ولی این منم ک انتخاب میکنم چه چیزی درسته و چه چیزی غلط. من انتخاب میکنم جواب کی رو بدم و جواب کی رو ندم. چ چیزی باعث میشه تو هی سر مسلم داد بزنی؟ مسلم احتمالا دلایل منطقی خودش رو داره. مثالا ممکنه دلیلش این باشه که مثله ای لزت خاصی بهش داده باشه و بخاد این لزت رو به بقیه به اشتراک بزاره... پس مسلم فرایند قابل ستایشی رو انجام داده. منتها فرایندی ک تو خودتو درگیرش کردی، نه یابل ستایش بلکه محکومه.
> 
> بقول استادم اقای محمد نادری بزار بینمون فیزیک جاری باشه. اتفاقی ک توی لوله مویین میفته رو توضیح بده. به نظر میرسه تو چیزی میدونی ک من نمیدونم.


من که ادعای دونستن نکردم. میگم توی پایین لوله فشار برابر فشار اتمسفر هست، توی بالا هم دوباره فشار برابر فشار اتمسفره. پس نیروی فشار دو طرف لوله یکه. حجم آب توی لوله جرمی داره ... این جرم باید توسط نیروی کشش سطحی تحمل بشه. پس توی هر نقطه لوله رو که بگیری وزن تا اونجاش توسط نیروی کشش سطحی همون قسمت تحمل میشه، پس هیچ فشاری ایجاد نمیشه. پس توی کل لوله مویین باید فشار ثابت بمونه. وقتی سوراخو درنظر بگیریم فشار بیرون فشار اتمسفره فشار داخل هم اتمسفره پس نیروهای فشاری باعث تغییر شکلی نمیشن. راستای نیروی کشش سطحی هم که رو به بالاست پس تاثیری توی شکل اونجا نداره.
نمیدونم شاید مجموعه ای از چرت و پرت ها رو اینجا نوشته باشم
در کل به نظرم صاف میمونه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> من که ادعای دونستن نکردم. میگم توی پایین لوله فشار برابر فشار اتمسفر هست، توی بالا هم دوباره فشار برابر فشار اتمسفره. پس نیروی فشار دو طرف لوله یکه. حجم آب توی لوله جرمی داره ... این جرم باید توسط نیروی کشش سطحی تحمل بشه. پس توی هر نقطه لوله رو که بگیری وزن تا اونجاش توسط نیروی کشش سطحی همون قسمت تحمل میشه، پس هیچ فشاری ایجاد نمیشه. پس توی کل لوله مویین باید فشار ثابت بمونه. وقتی سوراخو درنظر بگیریم فشار بیرون فشار اتمسفره فشار داخل هم اتمسفره پس نیروهای فشاری باعث تغییر شکلی نمیشن. راستای نیروی کشش سطحی هم که رو به بالاست پس تاثیری توی شکل اونجا نداره.
> نمیدونم شاید مجموعه ای از چرت و پرت ها رو اینجا نوشته باشم
> در کل به نظرم صاف میمونه


قرار بود از لحظه تماس توضیح بدی ن در لحظه ای ک تعادل برقرار شده بخای تعادل سیستم رو تفسیر کنی.
خب... گیریم درست... فرص کنیم کشش سطحی، جرم اب رو تحمل میکنه و اصلا عامل بالا رفتن اب تو لوله س.
حالا همین استدلال رو در مورد جیوه توضیح بده.

----------


## politician

منظورازخاصیت موجی وذره ای نوریکی لطفابگه

----------


## neginsotude

> قرار بود از لحظه تماس توضیح بدی ن در لحظه ای ک تعادل برقرار شده بخای تعادل سیستم رو تفسیر کنی.
> خب... گیریم درست... فرص کنیم کشش سطحی، جرم اب رو تحمل میکنه و اصلا عامل بالا رفتن اب تو لوله س.
> حالا همین استدلال رو در مورد جیوه توضیح بده.


خب توی جیوه نیروی کشش سطحی برابر نیروی وزن جرمی از جیوه هست که اگر حجم پایین رفته رو با جیوه پر کنیم. اینجا هم مثل اونجا البته خیلی واضح تر میشه دید توی کل فضایی که خالی شده هوا پر شده پس فشار همه جاش همون فشار اتمسفره

----------


## magicboy

آخ جون دعوای فیزیکی
#ایهام

----------


## Phenotype_2

> خب توی جیوه نیروی کشش سطحی برابر نیروی وزن جرمی از جیوه هست که اگر حجم پایین رفته رو با جیوه پر کنیم. اینجا هم مثل اونجا البته خیلی واضح تر میشه دید توی کل فضایی که خالی شده هوا پر شده پس فشار همه جاش همون فشار اتمسفره


نمیدونم چرا شما همه چیزو به کشش سطحی ربط میدین... کشش سطحی هم توی جیوه هست هم توی اب. اکه فقط بر اساس کشش سطحی بخاین توضیحی پیدا کنیم نمیشه. ینی نباید بشه. چطوریه ک ی جا کشش سطحی اب رو برده بالا و جای دیگه کشش سطحی جیوه رو میبره پایین؟!! موصوع فقط کشش سطحی نیست.
مسله ب  چسبندگی بین ملکولی لوله با مایع درونش هم وابسته س.
خودم تفسیرم درسته... گزینه ه درسته ن گزینه د.

----------


## drmoslem

> سلام. من فکر نیکنم تایپیک فقط هدر دادن انرژیه.... اینکه یکی دو نفر که سطح فیزیکشون پایینه بیان برن یه تایپیک بزنن و چهارتا سوال اجق و ** بریزن توش که نه به درد کنکور میخوره نه دبیرستان و بیان انرژی اونایی که میتونن چهارتا سوال برای بقیه حل کنن رو بگیرن کار فوق العاده احمقانه ای هست
> بدترین قسمتش اینکه اونی که سوال رو میزاره خودش توانایی حل نداره بلکه میخواد جوابو از یه جایی کپی کنه و بزار توی پست.
> 
> در مورد این سوال به نظر من کشش سطحی هست.
> قبل از اینکه سوراخ ایجاد بشه معادله نیرو رو توی اون نقطه بنویس....نیروی کشش سطحی توی هر نقطه برابر نیروی فشار بعلاوه وزن جسم باید باشه. بنابرین وقتی سوراخ اتفاق بیافته دلیلی نداره آب بریزه بیرون
> ضمنا فشار توی کل لوله مویین ثابت میمونه و برابر فشار اتمسفر هست. بنابرین وقتی از یک طرف دوباره فشار برابر اتمسفر بشه دیگه بیرون نمیریزه، نیروی وزن هم توسط کشش سطحی تحمل میشه. مگه اینکه سوراخ خیلی بزرگ باشه ودیگه شرایط مویین بودن رو نداشته باشه
> باقی گزینه ها غلط بودنشون واضحه


اول که میگی هدر دادن انرژی 
بعد میگی حل کردن این سوالا و کار احمقانه 
بعد خودت حل میکنی به خدا کلی خندیدم از این جمله 
یه کم برو قند بخور انرزی به سلول های مغزت برسه فشار عصبی سوالها روت برداشته بشه 
به خدا زندگی ازرش این همه حسادت و....نداره بس کن بابا

----------


## drmoslem

> نمیدونم چرا شما همه چیزو به کشش سطحی ربط میدین... کشش سطحی هم توی جیوه هست هم توی اب. اکه فقط بر اساس کشش سطحی بخاین توضیحی پیدا کنیم نمیشه. ینی نباید بشه. چطوریه ک ی جا کشش سطحی اب رو برده بالا و جای دیگه کشش سطحی جیوه رو میبره پایین؟!! موصوع فقط کشش سطحی نیست.
> مسله ب  چسبندگی بین ملکولی لوله با مایع درونش هم وابسته س.
> خودم تفسیرم درسته... گزینه ه درسته ن گزینه د.


*دیگه از این کامل تر فکر نکنم کسی بتونه بگه*

----------


## drmoslem



----------


## politician

برادربروسوالات کنکورتجربی 94نگاه کن ببین کدومش تواین سطحه؟

----------


## drmoslem

> برادربروسوالات کنکورتجربی 94نگاه کن ببین کدومش تواین سطحه؟


میدونم من دیگه دیدم داره این بحث کش میاد جواب کاملی دادم با محاسبات که در حد کارشناسی ارشد فیزیک هست

----------


## drmoslem

اونهایی که فکر میکنن سوالات بالا سخت بوده
به این دو تا سوال چه میگن
اینها حتی معلم فیزک تون هم فکر نکنم بتونه حل کنه ولی هرکه حل کنه واقعا فیزیک رو خوب میدونه اون سوال اولی خیلی معروفه
البته این فقط برای این بود که بدونید اون سوالا سخت نبوده 
ولی هرکه خواست من جوابش رو براش مینویسم اگه علاقه داشته باشه خیلی زیباست ولی برا شما اصلا نیاز نیست

----------


## neginsotude

> اونهایی که فکر میکنن سوالات بالا سخت بوده
> به این دو تا سوال چه میگن
> اینها حتی معلم فیزک تون هم فکر نکنم بتونه حل کنه ولی هرکه حل کنه واقعا فیزیک رو خوب میدونه اون سوال اولی خیلی معروفه
> البته این فقط برای این بود که بدونید اون سوالا سخت نبوده 
> ولی هرکه خواست من جوابش رو براش مینویسم اگه علاقه داشته باشه خیلی زیباست ولی برا شما اصلا نیاز نیست



هر دو این سوالهارو قبلا حل کردم. حس نوشتنش نیست. سوال دوم قشنگتره... در حد فوق لیسانس و اینها هم نیستن...با نوشتن قانو بقای تکانه به این صورت که نیرو های سطح بعلاوه نیروهای حجم برابر مجموع تکانه های ورودی و خروجی بعلاوه تکانه ذخیره شده در سیستم هست حل میشه.
من دیگه این تایپیک نمیام چون به دردم نمیخوره، در حدی که بتونم کنکور 85 درصد بزنم فیزیک بلدم.... برم یکم زیست بخونم.
Left behind اگه یه تایپیک زدی برای سوالهای در حد کنکور حتما منو نگ کن. خوشحال میشم ازت چبز باد بگیرم

----------


## Phenotype_2

> هر دو این سوالهارو قبلا حل کردم. حس نوشتنش نیست. سوال دوم قشنگتره... در حد فوق لیسانس و اینها هم نیستن...با نوشتن قانو بقای تکانه به این صورت که نیرو های سطح بعلاوه نیروهای حجم برابر مجموع تکانه های ورودی و خروجی بعلاوه تکانه ذخیره شده در سیستم هست حل میشه.
> من دیگه این تایپیک نمیام چون به دردم نمیخوره، در حدی که بتونم کنکور 85 درصد بزنم فیزیک بلدم.... برم یکم زیست بخونم.
> Left behind اگه یه تایپیک زدی برای سوالهای در حد کنکور حتما منو نگ کن. خوشحال میشم ازت چبز باد بگیرم


منشن کن اگه چیزی گفتی ک دوست داشته باشه بخونمش. بلدی منشن کنی که؟

----------


## drmoslem

> هر دو این سوالهارو قبلا حل کردم. حس نوشتنش نیست. سوال دوم قشنگتره... در حد فوق لیسانس و اینها هم نیستن...با نوشتن قانو بقای تکانه به این صورت که نیرو های سطح بعلاوه نیروهای حجم برابر مجموع تکانه های ورودی و خروجی بعلاوه تکانه ذخیره شده در سیستم هست حل میشه.
> من دیگه این تایپیک نمیام چون به دردم نمیخوره، در حدی که بتونم کنکور 85 درصد بزنم فیزیک بلدم.... برم یکم زیست بخونم.
> Left behind اگه یه تایپیک زدی برای سوالهای در حد کنکور حتما منو نگ کن. خوشحال میشم ازت چبز باد بگیرم


شتاب گرانیگاه میدونی چیه اصلا تکانه چه ربطی به شتاب داره و اون اهنگ خروج سوخت میدونی چه تاثیری در حل مسئله داره 
خوب من حل میکنم ببین و خوب نگاه کن

----------


## neginsotude

> شتاب گرانیگاه میدونی چیه اصلا تکانه چه ربطی به شتاب داره و اون اهنگ خروج سوخت میدونی چه تاثیری در حل مسئله داره 
> خوب من حل میکنم ببین و خوب نگاه کن


میدونم که جوابو کپی کردی و اصلا فیزیک بلد نیستی. یکم فیزیک بلد بودی متوجه میشدی دقیقا همون چیزیه که من گفتم رو نوشتی

مشتق جرم در سرعت برابر نرخ تغییرات تکانه خروجی هست
نیرو های سطحی هم همون فشاره چون توی همه وجوه یکی هست تاثیری نداره
نیرو های حجمیم همون جرم هست که به جرم پخش شده توی حجم داره وارد میشه
حس نوشتن نداشتم.... شما بگو گرانیگا... من میگم مرکز جرم. شما با سوادی اصلا... اونایی که فیزیک بلدن خودشون میفهمن حق با کیه

----------


## neginsotude

> شتاب گرانیگاه میدونی چیه اصلا تکانه چه ربطی به شتاب داره و اون اهنگ خروج سوخت میدونی چه تاثیری در حل مسئله داره 
> خوب من حل میکنم ببین و خوب نگاه کن



تا الان تو سوال گذاشتی اینم من میزارم برای اینکه نشون بدم کارت کپی کردنه فقط
همین سوالو حل کن فقط با یه شرط جدید ، تندی رو به جای ثابت در نظر گرفتن نسبت به موشک در نظر بگیر
یعنی فرض کن گاز های خروجی با سرعت 760 متر بر ثانیه نسبت به موشک خارج بشن.
شتاب اولیه موشک رو حساب کن، رابطه کلی شتاب رو پیدا کن، سرعت رو تا ثانیه 5 پیدا کن

----------


## drmoslem

> میدونم که جوابو کپی کردی و اصلا فیزیک بلد نیستی. یکم فیزیک بلد بودی متوجه میشدی دقیقا همون چیزیه که من گفتم رو نوشتی
> 
> مشتق جرم در سرعت برابر نرخ تغییرات تکانه خروجی هست
> نیرو های سطحی هم همون فشاره چون توی همه وجوه یکی هست تاثیری نداره
> نیرو های حجمیم همون جرم هست که به جرم پخش شده توی حجم داره وارد میشه
> حس نوشتن نداشتم.... شما بگو گرانیگا... من میگم مرکز جرم. شما با سوادی اصلا... اونایی که فیزیک بلدن خودشون میفهمن حق با کیه


من در تعجب چطور تو از جرم مشتق میگری بعد در سرعت ضرب میکنی اصلا گفتم این بحث سنگین هست در حد کنکور هم نیست

----------


## drmoslem

> تا الان تو سوال گذاشتی اینم من میزارم برای اینکه نشون بدم کارت کپی کردنه فقط
> همین سوالو حل کن فقط با یه شرط جدید ، تندی رو به جای ثابت در نظر گرفتن نسبت به موشک در نظر بگیر
> یعنی فرض کن گاز های خروجی با سرعت 760 متر بر ثانیه نسبت به موشک خارج بشن.
> شتاب اولیه موشک رو حساب کن، رابطه کلی شتاب رو پیدا کن، سرعت رو تا ثانیه 5 پیدا کن


همین که حل کردم صورت سوال رو بخون ببین با چه سرعتی گاز داره خارج میشه اون 5 ثانیه هم دیگه حساب کردن داره یه کم بیشتر فکر کن جاذبه زمین و ...راحت میشه حساب کرد حرکت پرتابی هم باهاش ترکیب میشه 
میترسم بنویسم بگی مشتق شتاب گرانش میگیریم

----------


## drmoslem

> من در تعجب چطور تو از جرم مشتق میگری بعد در سرعت ضرب میکنی اصلا گفتم این بحث سنگین هست در حد کنکور هم نیست


گرانیگاه صرفا میانگین توزیع وزن است!  لطفا دقت کنید:میانگین توزیع وزن!نه جرم.  اما چون وزن و جرم در حضور شتاب گرانشی متناسب با هم هستند

----------


## neginsotude

> گرانیگاه صرفا میانگین توزیع وزن است!  لطفا دقت کنید:میانگین توزیع وزن!نه جرم.  اما چون وزن و جرم در حضور شتاب گرانشی متناسب با هم هستند


میدونم سوادت کمه.... گرانیگا مرکز وزن نیست بلکه مرکز جرم هست. میتونی به منابع معتبر مراجع کنی. لاقل ویکی پدیا رو نگاه میکردی بعد میومدی حرف میزدی
جواب سوالتم کاملا اشتباه هست. سرعت نسبت به موشک هست.... بنابرین در زمانهای مختلف سرعت مطلق فرق میکنه.
از جرم مشتق میشه گرفت ، چرا نمیشه گرفت. مثلا از جرم داخل موشک نسبت به زمان مشتق میگیرم... میشه جرم خروجی
حیف وقتی که میزارم و با یه متقلبی مثل تو صحبت میکنم که هنوز مفهوم سرعت نسبی و شتاب نسبی و دستگاه اینرسی و دستگاه متحرک رو نمیدونه بعد اونوقت اومده داره ادعای فیزیک میکنه.
میتوتی حل کن یا اعتراف کن که یه متقلبی

----------


## drmoslem

up

----------


## lili96666

خیلی بد خطه :Yahoo (4): درسنامه گاج نقره ای بخونید تستای سراسری سنجشو بزنید تکنیک چیه

----------


## drmoslem

> البته بیشتر از اینم ازت انتظار نمیرفت..... چرت و پرت.... نمیدونستی سرعت نسبیو چیکار کنی به طور ابلهانه ای سرعت موشک رو ده فرض کردی.... در حالیکه موشک توی لحظه اول ساکن بود. ضمنن سرعتشم ثابت نیست بلکه با گذشت زمان تغییر میکنه.
> 
> زمانمو با تو دیگه تلف نمیکنم بازنده متقلب


مفهوم شتاب گرانش رو برو بخون و سرعت نسبی رو بخون
وقتی میگه g=10یعنی چی 
یعنی هر ثانیه سرعت 10 تا تغییر بعد نسبی همیشه ثابت از 760 کم کن

----------


## neginsotude

> مفهوم شتاب گرانش رو برو بخون و سرعت نسبی رو بخون


تو خوندی بسه.... توضیح بده برای چی سرعت موشک رو ده فرض کردی.... راه حلت فقط ابلهانه است مینویسم میزارم بخون .... دلی بعدش ادعاتو بزار زمین
در حد دوم دبیرستانم فیزیک بلد نیستی

----------


## drmoslem

اون خروج گاز موشک هست نه سرعت موشک

----------


## neginsotude

> فایل پیوست 49420
> اون خروج گاز موشک هست نه سرعت موشک

----------


## neginsotude

> مفهوم شتاب گرانش رو برو بخون و سرعت نسبی رو بخون
> وقتی میگه g=10یعنی چی 
> یعنی هر ثانیه سرعت 10 تا تغییر بعد نسبی همیشه ثابت از 760 کم کن


اولا خیلی ساده اجازه همچین کاریو نداشتی.... 
یک تو اصلا سرعت اصلی گاز رو نمیدونی و اون چیزی که داری سرعت نسبی گاز هست
2. شتاب راستاش با سرعت یکی نیست که بخوای مستقیم کم کنی، در صورتی که سرعت گاز خروجی مشخض باشه میتونی اینکاروبرداری انجام بدی
3. شتاب و سرعت دو تا چیز متفاوتن و نمیتونی از هم کم یا زیادشون کنی. واحد هاشونم متفاوته، فقط مجازی اعدادی رو در فیزیک کم و زیاد کنی که واحد های یکی داشته باشن.
4. در نهایت میخوای بگی از رابطه تغییر سرعت در حالت شتاب ثابت استفاده کردی.... متاسفانه این توجیه هم اشتباه هست... هر چند شتاب گرانش ثابته اما شتاب موشک ثابت نیست
ضمنا اگر میخواستی معادله بنویسی باید این معادله رو برای شتاب موشک مینوشتی که تازه اونم حالت انتگرالی باید داش ت نه شتاب گرانش
در راه حل شما غلط های زیاد دیگه ای هم هست... البته میدونم که متوجه نمیشی چی گفتم. 
بخاطر left behind این مشاجره رو ادامه نمیدم، اما از left behind و آقای نادری تقاضا دارم راه حل من  و راه حل شما رو مقایسه کنن و نظرشون رو بگن
موفق باشی

----------


## neginsotude

> اون سوال سیالات، قسمت «د» درسته. سوال دوره 8 المپیاد فیزیکه.


سلام آقای نادری ، میشه بیایید اینجا و در مورد این مشاجره توی این مساله فیزیک نظر بدید. در مورد مطالبی که از دو سه صفحه قبل توی مساله موشک تا اینجا مطرح شدش

----------


## drmoslem

> 


سرعت خروج سوخت رو به پایین و موشک رو به بالا یعنی همیشه مقدار ثابت در نظر بگریری بدون گرانش ولی با گرانش  سرعت خروج سوخت تغییری نمیکنه 
ولی  سرعت موشک به علت شتاب گرانش بله و سرعت نسبی اون هر ثانیه 10 متر بر ثانیه تغییر میکنه

----------


## neginsotude

> سرعت خروج سوخت رو به پایین و موشک رو به بالا یعنی همیشه مقدار ثابت و سرعت خروج سوخت تغییری نمیکنه 
> ولی  سرعت موشک به علت شتاب گرانش بله و سرعت نسبی اون هر ثانیه 10 متر بر ثانیه تغییر میکنه


نظرت اشتباه هست... سرعت موشک وشتابش به طور مداوم در حال زیاد شدن هستند، بنابرین سرعت گاز خروجی به طور مطلق در حال کم شدن هست. اما سرعت نسبی ثابت میمونه
به راه حلت مراجعه کن ، شما ده رو هنینطوری کم کردی،  از سرعت نسبی... با توجه به اینکه واحدها باید یکسان باشن پس از دید شما ده سرعت بوده. و چون سرعت نسبی هست یعنی شما برای سرعت موشک ده گذاشتی. معادلات رو خوب درک نمیکنی.

من به left behind گفتم که دیگه به این بحث ادامه نمیدم. فقط دعوت کردم دوستان نظر بدن. اگر نظر دادن لطف کردن اگرم ندن ایرادی نداره. فقط به من خصوصی بگن که من بفهمم فیزیک بلدم یا تا الان اشتباه میکردم که فیزیک بلدم

----------


## drmoslem

> نظرت اشتباه هست... سرعت موشک وشتابش به طور مداوم در حال زیاد شدن هستند، بنابرین سرعت گاز خروجی به طور مطلق در حال کم شدن هست. اما سرعت نسبی ثابت میمونه
> به راه حلت مراجعه کن ، شما ده رو هنینطوری کم کردی،  از سرعت نسبی... با توجه به اینکه واحدها باید یکسان باشن پس از دید شما ده سرعت بوده. و چون سرعت نسبی هست یعنی شما برای سرعت موشک ده گذاشتی. معادلات رو خوب درک نمیکنی.
> 
> من به left behind گفتم که دیگه به این بحث ادامه نمیدم. فقط دعوت کردم دوستان نظر بدن. اگر نظر دادن لطف کردن اگرم ندن ایرادی نداره. فقط به من خصوصی بگن که من بفهمم فیزیک بلدم یا تا الان اشتباه میکردم که فیزیک بلدم


اگه در حال زیاد شدن باشه چرا موشک حرکت قوسی به خودش میگیره و خط راست نمی رود پس گرانش رو سرعت موشک اثر داره نه سرعت سوخت که ثابته

----------


## ata.beheshti

دوستان میشه بگید چجوری به این سطح از فیزیک رسیدید؟؟من از جرو بحث علمیتون لذت بردم بخدا

----------


## drmoslem

> من مساله رو حل کردم حل رو بخون بعد بیا 
> کسی درباره قوسی بودن بحث نکرد. ضمنا فرض اینه سرعت نسبت به موشک ثابته نه نسبت به زمین. من یه چیز ساده دارم میگم نمیدونم چرا شما خودتو میزنی به اون راه، میگم شتاب رو از سرعت نسبی کم کردی، اجازه همچین کاری نداشتی چون واحدهاشون یکی نیستن. باقی راه حل هم تقریبا اشتباه هست، منظورم اعداد نیست بلکه راه حل هست


اینکه راحت هست یه گلوله از زمین بنداز بالا سرعت هر ثانیه چقدر تغییر میکنه 10 تا
در ضمن محاسبات در ثانیه اول پرتاب هست با وجود گرانش

----------


## محمد نادری

> شتاب گرانیگاه میدونی چیه اصلا تکانه چه ربطی به شتاب داره و اون اهنگ خروج سوخت میدونی چه تاثیری در حل مسئله داره 
> خوب من حل میکنم ببین و خوب نگاه کنفایل پیوست 49403فایل پیوست 49404


این پاسخ صحیح هست.

----------


## محمد نادری

> میدونم سوادت کمه.... گرانیگا مرکز وزن نیست بلکه مرکز جرم هست. میتونی به منابع معتبر مراجع کنی. لاقل ویکی پدیا رو نگاه میکردی بعد میومدی حرف میزدی
> جواب سوالتم کاملا اشتباه هست. سرعت نسبت به موشک هست.... بنابرین در زمانهای مختلف سرعت مطلق فرق میکنه.
> از جرم مشتق میشه گرفت ، چرا نمیشه گرفت. مثلا از جرم داخل موشک نسبت به زمان مشتق میگیرم... میشه جرم خروجی
> حیف وقتی که میزارم و با یه متقلبی مثل تو صحبت میکنم که هنوز مفهوم سرعت نسبی و شتاب نسبی و دستگاه اینرسی و دستگاه متحرک رو نمیدونه بعد اونوقت اومده داره ادعای فیزیک میکنه.
> میتوتی حل کن یا اعتراف کن که یه متقلبی

----------


## محمد نادری

> فایل پیوست 49416


این جواب اشتباهه. به کدوم سوال دارین جواب میدین؟ سرعت گازها نسبت به موشک ثابت هست. همون 760 هست.

----------


## محمد نادری



----------


## AmirAria

ببخشید ازین که اینو وسط تایپک میگم و ربطی نداره .
من موندنم اینجا تایپک حل مسئله علمیه یا به رخ کشیدن سطح سواد
که تا یه مقدار بحث صورت میگیره یه سری الفاظ نامناسب توی بحث دیده میشه.
حل یه سوال فیزیک که دیگه اینقدر توهین نداره (ابلهانه، تو فیزیکت در حد اول دبیرستانه و...) یا توی یه بحث شرکت نکنید یا وقتی طرفتون حتی کاملا در اشتباه هستش ادب رو که رعایت کنید!!!

----------


## neginsotude

> 



mamnunam aghay naderi ke umadid va negah kardid.

dar morde markaz jerm ham manbe man viki pedeia hast.
dava ham az  unja shoru shod ke man ehsas mikardam ishun soalat ro az manabe dige bar midaran va bad ham mian javab ro az hamun ja copy mikonan mizaran. bekhater hamin surate soal ro avaz kardam ta bebinam mitunan hal konan ya na ke monjar be moshajere shod
bad ham maskhare kardan man be khatere in ke be moshtagh jerm nesbat be zaman eshare karde budam. ke tuy furmul shoma ham hast

----------


## neginsotude

> اگه در حال زیاد شدن باشه چرا موشک حرکت قوسی به خودش میگیره و خط راست نمی رود پس گرانش رو سرعت موشک اثر داره نه سرعت سوخت که ثابته


mano maskhare kardi ke az jerm moshtagh migiram. tuy rah hal aghay naderi ro negah *** va tush jay gozari *** bebin ba javabe man farghidare?

----------


## neginsotude

> ببخشید ازین که اینو وسط تایپک میگم و ربطی نداره .
> من موندنم اینجا تایپک حل مسئله علمیه یا به رخ کشیدن سطح سواد
> که تا یه مقدار بحث صورت میگیره یه سری الفاظ نامناسب توی بحث دیده میشه.
> حل یه سوال فیزیک که دیگه اینقدر توهین نداره (ابلهانه، تو فیزیکت در حد اول دبیرستانه و...) یا توی یه بحث شرکت نکنید یا وقتی طرفتون حتی کاملا در اشتباه هستش ادب رو که رعایت کنید!!!


خودتو بزار جای من.... به طرف میگی مشتق جرم نسبت به زمان یعد طمسخره ات کنه، بعد میری راه حلشو نگاه میکنی میبینی توی راه حل خودش از مشتق جرم نسبت به زمان استفاده کرده.... خب این معلومه که بلد نیست و داره کپی میکنه و پز به سواد الکی میده که نداره
من از همچین آدمایی خاطره خیلی بدی دارم. نمیتونم ببینم سه نفر که فیزیک خودش اصلا بلد نیست بیاد با گذاشتن سوالای خیلی سخت و کپی کردن جوابشون بقیه رو تا امید کنه
من منتظرم که شجاع باشه و بیاد اعتراف کنه

----------


## neginsotude

> فایل پیوست 49416


میدونم آن شدی و دیدی که جوابت غلط بوده.... داشتم راه حلتو میخوندم.... تو که میگی مشتق جرم نسبت به زمان وجود نداره بیا بگو ببینیم توی این راه حلت که تو معادله ات از ام دات استفاده کردی و معنی اش مشتق جرم نسبت به زمان هست رو از کجا آوردی؟

----------


## lili96666

منم دیروز شاهد جروبحث تون بودم :Yahoo (4): ولی درکل خوشم نیومد لحن حرف زدنت درست نبود خب به جاییی که بگی ابلهه بگو اشتباه میکنی :Yahoo (4): واقعا نیازی به توهین نبود به نظرم .می تونستی بدون توهین قانعش کنی به نظرمنم یع نوع فخر فروشی بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## neginsotude

> منم دیروز شاهد جروبحث تون بودمولی درکل خوشم نیومد لحن حرف زدنت درست نبود خب به جاییی که بگی ابلهه بگو اشتباه میکنیواقعا نیازی به توهین نبود به نظرم .می تونستی بدون توهین قانعش کنی به نظرمنم یع نوع فخر فروشی بود



شاید لحنم بد بود ولی ایا من حرف بدی میزدم؟ من اول اومدم گفتم این تایپیک به درد کنکور نمیخوره.... اونوقت برمیگرده به من میگه سطح سوالا بالاست تو نمیفهمی.... در حالیکه خودش داره سوالارو کپی میکنه و جواباشم کپی میکنه، حتی نمیدونه چی نوشته. تو باشی چی بهش میگی.... من سوالو یه تغییر کوچیک دادم فقط ولی حتی مفهوم سرعت نسبی رو هم نمیدونست.... اونوقت تو باورت میشه که این سوالو خودش حل کرده؟

----------


## lili96666

خب تو مثه اون نباش :Yahoo (4): نه منم قبول دارم به نظرم کپیه حتی اون روز اول کخ این تایپیک زده شد. من فقط گفتم مودبانه تر همین...

----------


## neginsotude

> خب تو مثه اون نباشنه منم قبول دارم به نظرم کپیه حتی اون روز اول کخ این تایپیک زده شد. من فقط گفتم مودبانه تر همین...


در این مورد حق با شماست. هرچی بگم توجیه. فقط میتونم بگم عصبیم کردش.

----------


## drmoslem

> فایل پیوست 49359

----------

